# 1st try with clomid



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

hi,iam currently on day 8 of my clomid cycle,took it days 2 to 6,anyone any advice,iam getting hot flushes, is this due to the clomid?aslo when can i expect to ovulate?


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Lucy, welcome to clomid!!!

Yesm hot flushes are a very common side effct of clomid - they're weird aren't they!!  You sdould expect to ovulate anywhere between 5 and 9 days after you take the LAST tablet - so I think for you that should be around days 11 - 15 in your cycle - so make sure you get lots of   in around that time!!!

Hopefully 1 month is all you need - fingers crossed for you!

Veronica


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Lucy - this is my first clomid cycle too - I had the hot flushes too - quite strange!  Wishing you lots of babydust and see you on the 2ww thread!

Alison
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck with the Clomid 

As already mentioned, you should usually ovulate between 5-9 days after last pill but obviously we're all different so some women will ovulate earlier, some later. Clomid can muck around with our cycles so may shorten or lengthen them...or not change them at all...it's a wierd one ! Each month on Clomid can vary as well so one month you may get hot flushes & mood swings, the next month you might get no side effects. Fingers crossed you'll only need one month anyway  We were told to have plenty of  between CD10 to CD17 to cover the fertile period...we were told every day, at the very least every other day !! 

You may find that you experience stronger ovulation pain too...I suffered from this before Clomid (ovulate naturally anyway) but the Clomid just exacerbates it for me, especially as I release 2 eggs each month on Clomid so the pain stronger, with lower back ache. But if you don't experience any side effects or ovulation pains, don't worry that it may not be working...we're all different so what some women get, others may not.

Also, if you take the Clomid pills at nighttime this helps ease the side effects as you'll sleep through most of them...I take mine at bedtime & it does really seem to help 

Are you being monitored on Clomid eg progesterone blood test after ovulation and/or monitoring scan(s) to see how many mature follicles and/or eggs released ? Progesterone blood test taken 7 (dpo) days past ovulation eg if 28 day cycle & ovulate CD14 (cycle day) then CD 21 prog test, if 35 day cycle then prog test on CD28 (does that make sense  ) Not all women are monitored though & rely on OPK's or basal temp charting (or nothing !) to determine when ovulation occurs....

Anyway, wish you loads of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Lucy!
Im Nat and im on month 3 of Clomid and IUI if you need to chat every one here is really kind and helpful.
You can drop in on any of the posts you like,
God Bless.
x


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

hi thank you so much for your replys,it helps to no we are not alone,currently on day 9,still getting hot flushes and have had mild headache and ear ache today dont no if this is due to the clomid??the boards are so good at answering all the questions i have bye lucy


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Lucy - welcome  

I had flushes and a bit of nausea the first month on Clomid and then no side effects (apart from ovulation pains and tenderness after ovulation til AF) but nothing too bad since month 1 
     that it works for you

take care
DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Lucy and welcome  

I'm on cycle 7 of clomid and although have had side effects have put up with them as if they work I can take it!!  side effects can vary from month to month and from person to person so it won't always be the same.

Any idea of your cycle length?  if you are regular count back 14 days from when your AF would be due, this will give you a rough ovulation date but have BMS few days before in any case.  I have a longer cycle of upto 33 days so ov around CD18/19 but have jiggy jiggy from CD 10-20 if we can to cover it.

good luck


----------

